# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Сообщение "Указанная служба не установлена"

## vvv

Все началось с того что подцепил вирусятину.
Симптомы и лечение вот здесь

После это прекратился доступ другого компа через мой комп в интернет.
Попытка разрешить достут через Свойства модемного соединения -  Дополнительно - "разрешить другим пользователям сети использовать подключение к Интернет данного ком.." выдает сообщение "Не удаеться разрешить обший доступ. Ошибка 1060. Указанная служба не установлена"

Кроме того, вероятно вирусом выставлена отметка напротив надписи "устанавливать вызов по требованию" (По крайне мере я такого не делал). При попытке убрать отметку и сохранить выдает сообщение "не удалось запретить вызов по требованию. Ошибка 2 . Не удается найти указанный файл."

Вирусов похоже больше нет. Потому как avz и dweb даже подозрительного ничего не находят.

Похоже действительно отключена одна из служб.

Вопрос
1. Какие службы необходимо запустить для правильного использования подключения моего компа к интернету?

2. Какой файл требует для настройки Вызова по требованию?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

Вот хорошее описание почти всех служб винды 
http://www.oszone.net/display.php?id=2357

----------


## orvman

У Вас шлюз в инет как я понимаю?
1. Включите службу DHCP. И посмотрите.
Вообще-то я бы удалил все сетевые подключения и поднял бы их заново.
А лучше всего удалить физически сетевую карту в диспетчере устройств и перезагрузиться. И после ее определения после перезагрузки воспользоваться netsetup в командной строке Винды или ручками "создание нового подключения". 
2. Второй вариант. 
Я бы попробовал переустановить протокол TCP/IP и "Клиент для сетей Microsoft" - делается например так: netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

P.S. не претендую, что все заработает, но других вариантов я не знаю.

----------


## vvv

orvman
1. Служба DHCP включена. Перегруз сетевых подключений ситуацию не меняет. В сети комп работает без проблем.
2. переустановка протокола TCP тоже ничего не меняет.

Ego1st 
Спасибо за наводку. 
Поразбирался со службами. Получается какая то фигня вообще.
Часть служб вообще не найдена. В том числе Брандмауэр.
Сначала еще видел службу  IPSEC Счас этой и ее не видно. Он по моему нужна.
При попытке открыть в Администрировании - локальные политики безопасности - выдает ошибку "Ошибка открытия хранилища IPSEC Не удается найти указанный файл."

И вообще все что связано с безопасносью не работает.
avz вирусов не находит и никаких подозрений не выдает.

Думаю проще систему переустановить чем ловить муху в поле..



Настройки брандмауэра не открываются и из панели управления.

----------


## vvv

Сделал upgrad с инсталяционного диска и радуюсь жизни.
Все работает.
Были выключены и случайно удалены из реестра службы IPSEC, брандмауэр и еще пару штук.

----------


## незарег

Такая же проблемма ... "указанная служба не установлена", когда пытаюсь открыть общий доступ в интернет для домашней сети ... Опиши поподробнее как ты включил эту службу ...

----------

